# Can you stream DirecTv to Android phone??



## gss1537 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got a new LG Optimus S and I've got the DirecTv app downloaded for scheduling.

Do you know if there is a way to actually stream DirecTv or gain access to your DVR with the Android phones?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"gss1537" said:


> Just got a new LG Optimus S and I've got the DirecTv app downloaded for scheduling.
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to actually stream DirecTv or gain access to your DVR with the Android phones?
> 
> ...


Nada. See the nomad thread.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sling is the only way right now. You need a slingbox, and the mobile sling app for the droid. It does work great though.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

carl6 said:


> Sling is the only way right now. You need a slingbox, and the mobile sling app for the droid. It does work great though.


Indeed it does! The interface is rather confusing and messy, but it otherwise works fine.

The app for Sling is $29.99, but that's only if you can't find it available for $29.99 less than that.


----------



## gss1537 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed it does! The interface is rather confusing and messy, but it otherwise works fine.
> 
> The app for Sling is $29.99, but that's only if you can't find it available for $29.99 less than that.


If I have 2 HDDVR's, would I need 2 sling boxes or does the sling box pick up multiple HDDVR's?

Thanks


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gss1537 said:


> If I have 2 HDDVR's, would I need 2 sling boxes or does the sling box pick up multiple HDDVR's?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have WHDVR?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If you have Slingbox and WHDVR Service then one connection to one DVR is all you need as you can then Select the UPL and see all Recordings and View any one you want.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Depending on the model of Slingbox you have, some can support 2 inputs. If both DVRs are in the same room, then you could access and control both via one slingbox. Otherwise, basically one DVR/receiver per slingbox.

As noted, if you have whole-home service, then accessing any device gives you the ability to watch recordings from any DVR. If you have multiple DVRs, you might want to use a regular receiver on the Slingbox, because then you can specify which DVR to record a show on, as well as access recordings from any unit.

Should you need to control functions beyond viewing/recording (being able to change settings, do a reset, etc.), then you need a slingbox connected to that specific unit.


----------

